
Ivy – A stress-free way to get things done - thedrooling
https://getivy.co/
======
jitl
For me, there is too little information to put in my email address - there’s
not enough to set this apart from Things, Notion, etc. What makes this
“stress-free”? I’m promised top-notch software, but you haven’t shown me what
makes it top-notch.

The design looks clean and appealing to me, though.

~~~
steanne
the terms at the bottom link to notion.

------
dang
Sign-up pages can't be Show HNs. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

------
flaque
This seems like it's offering some technique but the website tells me nothing
about what that technique is; it just looks like a todolist.

------
MediumD
What is the 100-year old strategy? All of the screenshots look like a pretty
standard ToDo List app. I'm not trying to be overly critical, but I guess I
don't see what makes this ToDo list better than all the others.

~~~
number6
Stress free production sounds like GTD.

------
Shywim
Must be a nice life to only have six things to do everyday.

~~~
cypherpunks01
I only tend to track tasks that take at least a couple hours (sometimes days),
so I was thinking that 6 sounds like a lot to me! It really depends on the
length of tasks you're tracking though.

------
sdinsn
Looks like a version of Todoist that has less features. Not sure what the
point is, it looks like a standard to-do app.

(Also, a beta for a simple to-do app? I can't wait until this strange "beta-
culture" dies)

Edit: I see in the Play store there is already an unrelated app called
'ivy.co'\- so this website, 'getivy.co' is pretty misleading then...

------
nyrulez
I like your interface. But as you have heard, you need to differentiate
strongly. Even if it's just one thing that's unique, you got a shot. Here are
some ideas:

1\. Automatic Reminders based on task priority so one never forgets

2\. Easy Todo review to highlight and re-prioritize stale TODOs to clear them.
Everyone is familiar with the agony that comes with old tasks cluttering up a
todo list.

------
hprotagonist
Ehhh, i like helm’s org-mode integration better than ivy’s.

------
sebsauvage
Oh great ! Another company who will gather my private data.

No thanks.

------
ykevinator
All of these paradigms assume no one is trying to urgently contact you right
now. It's fiction.

------
leowoo91
"The last to-do list app you’ll ever need" \- nice try

------
pmarreck
Looks interesting, has anyone used it and has an opinion to share?

